
LaunchNotes raise 1.8M and makes public release notes platform free for all - tylerdavis
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/26/launchnotes-raises-a-1-8m-seed-round-to-help-companies-communicate-their-software-updates/
======
ewittman
Phenomenal product that solves some serious pain with the communications
process around releases. Great team building another great product. Congrats
LaunchNotes team!

~~~
jakebrereton
Thanks a ton for your praise and support, @ewittman!

------
tmoyal
Awesome product! Great way to ensure seamless internal and external
communications around anything product release / launch related. Congrats!

~~~
jakebrereton
Thanks so much, @tmoyal!

------
jschumacher
We've been looking for an easy and affordable way to share "what's new" with
our customers. Finally a pricing that doesn't make this prohibitive for
smaller startups.

~~~
jakebrereton
Awesome this fits the bill, @jschumacher. We'd love for you to give it a try!

------
mfkp
Congrats to the LaunchNotes team. Been following the product for a few months
now, looks like a solid product. Nice that they made embeds work on the free
accounts!

~~~
jakebrereton
Yes! We're super pumped about the embeds, @mfkp. We're also seeing a ton of
user traction on them. Excited to make them free today!

------
chuparkoff
Congrats, LaunchNotes! I'm really loving this for release information sharing
so far! It's changed how I keep my teams informed. Keep up the great work!

~~~
jakebrereton
Thanks, @chuparkoff! We couldn't have gotten this far without your support
along the way. Really appreciate it!

------
patrickt010
Looks like a solid product. Tired of always having to duct tape this together
everyplace I've worked.

------
tnachen
Nice to finally have something that helps a problem I see in every team

~~~
jakebrereton
Hopefully our new free tier is just what all of those teams need, @tnachen.
Please let us know what they think!

------
amandarobs
Rocketship company right here

~~~
jakebrereton
To infinity... and beyond!

------
scootklein
great team and problem hits really close to home. congrats to them!

~~~
jakebrereton
Thanks a ton for the support, @scootklein!

------
cowboyvc
incredible team solving a real pain point

~~~
jakebrereton
Thanks, @cowboyvc. Onward and upward!

------
jsilvers
Congrats, guys!

~~~
jakebrereton
Thanks so much, @jsilvers!

